# Cleaning hedge cutter blades - what do you use?



## Sprint60 (Aug 8, 2015)

I've had a lot of trouble with the pitch/sap gumming up the works on my hedge trimmer, even after a light trimming session. I've tried just about everything I can think of, including WD40. What seems to work best is tar and bug remover for cars. It's a pretty laborious process cleaning each cutter at time. If I don't clean the teeth then next time I want to use it it's pretty sticky and won't run too well. It's good and sharp and cuts fine.

What do you guys use?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 8, 2015)

If it were a man made adhesive, I would suggest mineral oil. Yes, the stuff from the drug store. Oil removes a lot of tape and glue residues. Don't ask me why. I used it to clean up a rodent glue trap that got stuck to the back of the tv. Btw, there wasn't a rodent on it...


----------



## CR888 (Aug 8, 2015)

Stihl and other oem's/cleaning brands sell cleaner sprays which disolve sap/gum. lf you get the right stuff its simple....just spray on let sit for few mins and rinse off. l use 'universal riegner' which is what Solo sell but as its all written in German on bottle its hard to say exactly whats in it. As it is so offensive to get anywhere near the nose, l suspect it is caustic soda based. Even the worst chains come up shiny like new but be carefull and wear eye protection, gloves and maybe a mask as the good stuff is HARSH!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 8, 2015)

I use the Stihl branded stuff. It ain't cheap, but it works great. Subscribed for cost effective alternatives.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 9, 2015)

Spray the cutters with silacone before use. It will help keep the sap from sticking so bad.
Anything to help float the sap, a barrier between the metal and the sap.

The Stihl stuff works for removal.


----------

